# Grizzly Charter Questions



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Couple of quick questions:

1. Is everyone bringing only one rod/reel setup? Will you be allowed to bring more than one setup (i.e. One heavy for Togging and one light for lure jigging)?

2. Will anyone be fishing lures - Bridgeport jigs, large bucktails, metal jigs, etc. for other fish? Do they catch OTHER fish on jigs or other bottom bouncing lures - ling cod, etc. ?

Thanks - Been awhile since I've fished the party boats...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm bringing one 7' med action 30# class rod with a Penn 321GT level wind strapped on and spooled with 30# Power Pro super braid. I'm also bring a small assortment of jigging spoons (stingsilvers, slippery dicks, hopkins and some bucktails). Additionally I'm bringing a spool of Seaguar 30# flouracarbon leader, Sampo inter-lock snap swivels and a handfull of rubberbands to attach the sinkers. That should about cover it.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I only planned on bringing one rod but may bring an additional spinning reel. I will also bring a few lures. Since this is a tog charter, any other fish will be a bycatch. I would rather fish for tog anyway so I will be focusing on them.
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Ed and I will be bringing one rod each, since room is at a premium. Figure the boat should have rentals stored somewhere if something happens....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*One rod it is...*

Going to bring another conventional reel as a backup...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Grizzly Captain answers my questions*

I sent an email to the Captain of the Grizzly and he replied back this morning.

Is there any special rigs that you would recommend? * not answered *

What about type of sinkers - bank or trolling type? Weight - 10-12 ounce or more? *Bank sinkers work good and can range from 3 to 12 oz depending upon where we fish. *

What about using braided line onboard? *Braided line is fine. We can tie a mono leader to it. *

How is our catch kept? Do I need to bring a gunny sack? *Your catch is kept in a large cooler with lots of Ice to keep things fresh. *

Looking at the articles I posted, I intend on using 30 lb braid (Spiderwire Stealth) with a 25 foot leader of 50 lb mono, then a black swivel. I'll tie my rigs to this.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*When is everyone planning on heading up???*

I was wondering when everyone was planning on heading up for the trip? As i have stated I have never been that way before and would like to follow someone up. Also, What should i wear for this trip???


MC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey MC,*

Give me a call later today and we'll talk about going up together. Wear something warm and wear layers. You can always take things off as you need to. Also you and Pop want to bring some rain gear. There not much worse than being out on a boat soaking wet in the wind and rain. It's not a bad drive, just long. Are you and Pops still going to IRI this weekend?....Tightlines


----------

